

Harvard Law professor bullies small Chinese restaurant - alphydan
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2014/12/09/harvard_professor_overcharged_for_takeout_read_his_absolutely_ridiculous.html

======
jmnicolas
This is a perfect example of why I would never do business in America unless I
have deed pockets (millions at least) to pay for an army of lawyers.

Any random douche with a law degree can potentially close your shop if he
doesn't like you.

I'm afraid to see what will be the fine that the Chinese restaurant will get.

